# Talked to one of the hottest girls Ive seen



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Shes beautiful, and she shows interest for me, but I was being dumb not talking to her, and I finally did, short convo she laughed quite a bit, hopefully the first of many conversations.

Chyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!

PS: Ive been talking to acquainces and being social to everyone too


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Yay thats great stuff!!!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Way to go! That's a big step in the right direction.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Steven Colbert is awesome, thanks guys 

BTW, I see this girl fairly often and she seems pretty interested  Ive done nothing too big to get this girls attention or anything and shes beautiful, just trust yourselves.


----------

